# Opening day



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

just wondering how all your opening dayz went. i had about 20 deer around me but they where really cautious. I think it was just to quiet. I talked to several other ppl who had the same problems. I have heard of one nice buck shot though not sure on the score.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I had my boy age six with last night and we had nothing with in range..

Dblkluk how did you do I stoped over friday night and it seemed pretty quit around your fourwheeler was back


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sota, If my four wheeler was back, I was in. No butcher shop though. :-? 
I'm probably going to regret last night, I passed on a nice 4x5 that decided to hang out below my stand for about the last ten minutes of shooting time. I was at full draw two seperate times with the pin on the "goodie box". Couldn't quite pull the release.
Finally I had to get out of my stand so I tried to not spook him too much, but still get him out of there. I proceded to throw rocks to get him going...nothing..I hollered a "Hey!!" a couple times!!...still nothing He didn't even look up. 
I've never heard of a deaf deer before, but I think I have found one.
Finally he made his way down the trail. 
On the way out, the bigger deer I'm after, was silhouetted perfectly on the horizon about 80 yards away. He trotted back into the cover not seeming overly spooked.  
Hopefully things will settle down in the next couple nights and I can get out again this weekend.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

My opening morning was interensting to say the least. At 8:30 I had a squirrel hunter walk down the ridge and under my stand. He then talked to me for about 10 minutes and decided to sit about 20 yards behind my stand, smoke, and talk on his cell phone. By now I was pretty ****** off, I climbed down, gathered my things and walked farther around the ridge. At 10:00 I have 2 does (meat first, then horns) coming up the hill towards me. I'm at full draw when they step out of the brush 20 yards in front of me, at the exact same time, Mr. Squirrel Hunter decides to shoot about 300 yards down the ridge behind me. Last thing I saw was a pair of white flags hauling @$$ into the next county. :******:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I had a spike walk past me with about 14 inch antlers and the strangest coler I've ever seen on a deer. At first I thought it was a piebald but it has too uniform for that. It's head and front shoulders were brown, it's sides were gray and the rear end was still the summer red color. The gray went up on his back but the brown continued down the middle of his back and made like a Dun stripe. I got some pictures of him but my stand faces the west and the sun glare made the pictures not so great.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Have seen plenty of deer. Stuck a doe last night. Hit it a little high, and ended up spining it, but finished off with a shot to the boilermaker. Should make some fine burger. Still can't get the big one to walk bye, still got a couple months left of bow season 

Tator


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok, I got all ya beat so far, so I am sitting in my stand, watching this 5x5 with about 8-12 sticker points on its head walking right to me. Its at about 100 yards when I hear a grain truck pull up. So I am sitting there thinking to myself, ah he must be just driving by. NOPE, three combines pull up and start combining the barley straight south of me, the nice buck and two does go running off the the bean field farther north of me and I sit there cussing. That was my opening weekend. Didn't even go out again this weekend. They were combining barley to the south, wheat to the west and canola around me, lol, beautiful weekend. :******:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

we hunted bucks hard friday and saturday and my buddies dad tagged a nice one. should make P&Y. really nice 10 in full velvet. last night i ripped a doe to get some meat in the freezer (had 3 doe tags...now down to 2). we got the whole thing on video though so that was sweet. we were sitting in my double bull and she wandered by at 20 yards. its awesome to be at eye level with the deer. especially when you are taping the whole thing.

kase


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Here's the biggest deer I saw this weekend....

[siteimg]4903[/siteimg]


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

tumblebuck

Good eats right there

Hey if you shoot a doe that has fawns with them that size will the fawn make it?? I passed up does this weekend because they had fawns with


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

seen 3 *****,a fox 2 does both with fawns and 2 small 3x3s


----------

